# JTable --> Anzahl der Spalten ändern



## Xandl (20. Jun 2006)

Hi

Ich hab in einem Programm ein *JTable*, dass seine Daten dynamisch ändert, wenn ein Eintrag in einem JTree markiert ist. Dazu wird dem Table beim Klicken mittels .*setModel()* ein neues TableModel zugewiesen, danach ruft das Model die Listener auf --> alles perfekt  

Dabei ändern sich auch die Spaltenköpfe, was bei den Namen kein Problem darstelt. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass sich auch die *Anzahl der Spaltenköpfe* ändert, und diese Änderung wird nicht übernommen. Die getColumnCount()-Methode wird nicht mehr aufgerufen wenn ich das Model neu setze.

Ich hab schon versucht, wie in diesem Thread beschrieben, 
	
	
	
	





```
table.getTableHeader().resizeAndRepaint();
```
 aufzurufen --> kein Erfolg


Weiß jemand, wie ich die Anzahl der Spalten aktualisieren kann?


----------



## André Uhres (20. Jun 2006)

Xandl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass sich auch die *Anzahl der Spaltenköpfe* ändert, und diese Änderung wird nicht übernommen. ..


Das Problem wird wohl in deinem TableModel liegen.


----------



## Xandl (20. Jun 2006)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem wird wohl in deinem TableModel liegen.



Das TableModel implementiert die Methode getColumnCount() korrekt, aber aus irgendeinem Grund fragt das JTable gar nicht danach.

Das sieht folgendermaßen aus: beim Programmstart sieht man noch den Default-Inhalt eines uninitialisierten JTable (4 Spalten: Title 1/Title 2/Title 3/Title 4)

Wenn ich das erste Mal auf einen Eintrag im J*Tree* klicke (um die Daten des Table zu aktualisieren), wird mittels .setModel() korrekt das TableModel dem Table übergeben, und die Anzahl der Spalten ändert sich auf den Korrekten Wert (also die benötigten Spalten in Abhängigkeit des markierten Eintrags im Tree)

Wenn ich nun einen neuen Eintrag auswähle, wird wieder das Model korrekt gesetzt und die Listener verständigt.
Der Unterschied zum ersten Mal: diesmal wird *nur* getRowCount aufgerufen (vom JTable) und die Anzahl der Spalten wird offensichtlich ignoriert.

ich habe leider immer noch keine Lösung gefunden...
Kann es sein dass man die Anzahl der Spalten gar nicht ändern kann (kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen)?


----------



## André Uhres (20. Jun 2006)

Xandl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Kann es sein dass man die Anzahl der Spalten gar nicht ändern kann ..


Natürlich kann man das.
Aber wenn das TableModel z.B. die falsche Anzahl zurückgibt oder irgendein anderes Problem hat,
dann funzt es eben nicht. Das Problem liegt wohl doch beim TableModel.


----------



## Xandl (20. Jun 2006)

Wunderbar, das Problem hat sich mittlerweile selbst gelöst!   

Das Problem lag im TableModelEvent.

Laut *FAQ* gibt es verschiedene Konstruktoren für das TableModelEvent.



> *Konstruktoren*
> Das TableModelEvent hat verschiedene Konstruktoren. Je nach dem welcher mit welchen Argumenten benutzt wurde, bekommt das Event eine andere Bedeutung.
> 
> source ist immer das TableModel, in dem etwas passiert ist.
> ...



Nun dachte ich mir, TableModelEvent(TableModel source) ist sicher am geeignetsten, weil ich mir dachte "Veränderungen zu komplex ... passt, da wird sicher alles upgedated"

Trugschluss! :shock: 

Ich hab dann einfach einmal den ersten durch den zweiten Konstruktor ersetzt, und mit 
	
	
	
	





```
TableModelEvent e = new TableModelEvent(this, TableModelEvent.HEADER_ROW);
```

... läufts perfekt! Sogar dann, wenn ich *immer* diesen Konstruktor verwende, egal was sich ändert!


----------



## André Uhres (20. Jun 2006)

Xandl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Ich hab dann einfach einmal den ersten durch den zweiten Konstruktor ersetzt, und mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh gar nicht warum du dich um das TableModelEvent überhaupt kümmerst.
Das macht doch die setModel()-Methode von JTable automatisch wenn man ihr nicht dreinfummelt.
Ich glaube du bist gerade dabei das Rad neu zu erfinden.


----------



## Xandl (20. Jun 2006)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich versteh gar nicht warum du dich um das TableModelEvent überhaupt kümmerst.
> Das macht doch die setModel()-Methode von JTable automatisch wenn man ihr nicht dreinfummelt.
> Ich glaube du bist gerade dabei das Rad neu zu erfinden.



Das ganze stammt aus der TableModel-Implementierung und wird aufgerufen, wenn sich die Daten ändern (z.B. neuer Eintrag im JTree markiert). Dass das ganze automatisch gehen sollte (ich also *nicht* die Listener verständigen müsste) stimmt auch.

Aber wenn ichs weglasse besteht das gleiche Problem wie vorher wieder... Änderungen in der Spaltenanzahl werden nicht übernommen

--> die setModel()-Methode _dürfte _wohl auch nur den ersten Konstruktor für sein TableModelEvent verwenden... kann das stimmen oder is das Spekulation? ???:L


----------



## André Uhres (20. Jun 2006)

Xandl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..die setModel()-Methode _dürfte _wohl auch nur den ersten Konstruktor für sein TableModelEvent verwenden...


Sie nimmt genau den, den du "entdeckt" hast:

```
public void setModel(TableModel dataModel) {
        if (dataModel == null) {
            throw new IllegalArgumentException("Cannot set a null TableModel");
        }
        if (this.dataModel != dataModel) {
            TableModel old = this.dataModel;
            if (old != null) {
                old.removeTableModelListener(this);
            }
            this.dataModel = dataModel;
            dataModel.addTableModelListener(this);
            
            tableChanged(new TableModelEvent(dataModel, TableModelEvent.HEADER_ROW));
            
            firePropertyChange("model", old, dataModel);
        }
    }
```


----------



## Xandl (20. Jun 2006)

Wow! Sonderbar...
Eigentlich is es egal, es funktioniert jetzt ja (und ich glaub auch nicht dass es unsauber is).

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe!


----------

